# Seed heads



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

Anyone else seeing this? Mine started about 1-2 weeks ago.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Seed Head production is natural, and nothing to worry about. There are some different PGRs that can reduce or stop seedhead production. I use Trinexapac-ethyl 11.3% (TPac EPro), it's not labeled to stop seed head production, but if applied before seeding begins it has been shown to reduce or eliminate seedhead production.

_Seedheads: At rates equal to or higher than the rates in Table 1, T-Pac E-Pro MEC Plant Growth Regulator provides seedhead suppression of hybrid bermudagrass, and partial seedhead suppression of annual bluegrass, bahiagrass, buffalograss, carpetgrass, common bermudagrass, Kentucky bluegrass, and tall fescue. T-Pac E-Pro MEC Plant Growth Regulator must be applied prior to seedhead formation. Do not apply more than 7.0 fl. oz./1000 sq. ft. per year_


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, I always get them at one point or another during the growing season, but as Pete the Cat might say...

_Did Pete cry?
Goodness no.
Seed heads come, and seed heads go._ :thumbup:​


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Seed Head production is natural, and nothing to worry about. There are some different PGRs that can reduce or stop seedhead production. I use Trinexapac-ethyl 11.3% (TPac EPro), it's not labeled to stop seed head production, but if applied before seeding begins it has been shown to reduce or eliminate seedhead production.


I've been too lazy to apply my pgr this year. I also used TPac last year. I'm killing myself with a 4 gallon backpack sprayer and haven't wanted to start it this year. I'm looking for something to push and save my back!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

booneatl said:


> I've been too lazy to apply my pgr this year. I also used TPac last year. I'm killing myself with a 4 gallon backpack sprayer and haven't wanted to start it this year. I'm looking for something to push and save my back!


How much area? Have you looked at this?


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

Total area is about 18,000 sq/ft !! My front is only about 6,000 Sq/ft which is manageable - so I have concentrated all my efforts on the front and just keep the back and side cut and fertilized.

Wow!! I like that price better than the $400 for the Earthway-plus the Earthway got some bad reviews which worries me.

Thanks.........I may be shopping soon


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I haven't seen any seed heads this year yet but I beat the crap out of my lawn this Spring so I have a lot of really young plants growing right now. I have also noticed that when the seed heads start sprouting that the dreaded "grain" is not far behind. I'm also hoping that the use of my groomer will help keep them at bay also.


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

I know you guys keep the hoc a lot lower than I do so that could be why I'm seeing them too. Plus haven't used my pgr yet this year.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

My Zoysia started throwing seed heads up in the last week. One day after a cut the lawn takes on a white look as if the blades aren't cutting correctly.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Relative newbie here...why is having seed heads an issue? Is it harmful or just unsightly?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

luderiffic said:


> Relative newbie here...why is having seed heads an issue? Is it harmful or just unsightly?


Just unsightly. :thumbup:


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

So how should I go about getting rid of them? They seem to laugh at my mower.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------

